# Any one does VPN connection (PPTP)?

## chsong

I tried to install pptp client to do VPN into my company's intranet. I cannot find MPPE kernel patch for Gentoo 1.1a.

Anyone come up with a complete package for pptp for VPN?

Some help?

----------

## Stalione

i use the cisco client to VPN into my work.  Its pertty good.  Let me know if you need a copy.

----------

## handsomepete

Would you mind telling me which version of the cisco client you're using?  I'm currently playing around with it for my work and trying to figure out what all the dependencies are.  Unfortunately, I have zero documentation.  Any info/experiences you can pass along would be appreciated.

----------

## Stalione

Pete & All others,

   Id be more than happy to share the VPN client with you.  Its the official VPN client by CISCO for their VPN servers.  My work provided me wiht it, not sure where they got it from.  Its version vpnclient-linux-3.5.1.Rel-k9.tar.gz.  If you want it let me know...if i see a lot of demand for it, then ill put it on my ftp.

----------

